# Camera Recommendations



## BReligion

Hello all,

Just looking for some advice on a Christmas gift for the wife. Neither of us are photophiles (if thats even a word) i used to have a really good (in my opinion) Olympus camera but it has since passed on (and used to use a digital media that isn't available anymore if it was still alive!). Needless to say things have changed in the past 10+ years since i last bought a digital camera. She wants a nice new camera for Family and Travel pictures. We aren't shooting billboards or using this for commercial purposes. Portability i don't think is a huge issue (ie. doesn't have to fit in a shirt pocket).

So the budget is maybe up to about $400.
Is it better to go point and shoot or DSLR?

I was looking at some of the Black Friday deals and saw..
$399 Canon EOS Rebel T5 (IS) 18MP DSLR Camera With 18-55mm Lens & Camera Bag

$269 Canon PowerShot 16MP 42x Optical Zoom Digital Camera

Any thoughts or recommendations would be great!

Thanks!

BReligion


----------



## CubaMark

BReligion said:


> $269 Canon PowerShot 16MP 42x Optical Zoom Digital Camera


Whoa. That's a nice price for a Canon - and *42x **optical zoom*? Too sweet!

The Rebel may be "too much" camera for you, unless you're interested in learning how to manage it beyond the "Auto" dial setting.


----------



## eMacMan

Two big advantages to DSLR. The much bigger sensors means noticeably sharper images and it is a lot easier to frame an image (and judge exposure) as compared to P&S where sunlight can make it almost impossible to view the display.

That said a good point and shoot will produce an excellent 5x7 print and more often than not good 8x10s. Also provides some aperture and shutter control, again not at all equivalent to a DSLR. If all you are doing is displaying them on the computer the P&S may be more than adequate. OTOH If you know you are going to want bigger prints on a routine basis absolutely go DSLR.

I used to make a living with my cameras. Now I shoot only for my own enjoyment and use one of two point and shoots. One is water proof the other has a zoom range of 10:1. Big advantage to me is that they fit on the belt and the smaller one can be carried in my jacket pocket. 

I occasionally wish I had a DSLR, but on a recent 2500 photo road trip I would say there were less than a dozen times I would have considered it worth the extra weight and size.


----------



## SINC

I would also seriously consider the Nikon P520 with the same 42X, but some other features you might like for about the same price. I own the P500 with 36X zoom and absolutely love it. I would buy another in a heartbeat. It has taken pictures that outdistance both Nikon and Canon SLRs that I have owned. At least take a look at it:

COOLPIX P530 from Nikon

Edit to add: Just noticed the new P600 with 60X zoom is now out and on sale locally here at $369.95.

Nikon COOLPIX P600 Wi-FI Digital Camera | Compact Wi-Fi Digital Camera from Nikon


----------



## BReligion

Thanks all...

SINC that Nikon is available at FS for $369.99 around here. It does look pretty swanky, but for $30 more is the DSLR the better choice? Maybe she will want to get more into Photography maybe she won't. Don't get me wrong i am not looking at thousands of dollars here but at the same time $400 isn't chump change either 

I did see that the Cannon doesn't have a viewfinder window, only the screen (i hated using the screen on my olympus, totally a viewfinder guy). So that may be out of contention.

BReligion


----------



## ShawnKing

BReligion said:


> Is it better to go point and shoot or DSLR?


Ignoring other issues, the above comes down to physical size and image quality.

A DSLR is bulky - no way around it. But, for the most part, that bulk means better image quality.

But, if you aren't the kind of person who uses software to edit your shots (and I don't mean iPhoto but Lightroom and the like), then it may not make a difference.

For just the typical family snapshots, vacation photos and Facebook postings, a decent to good Point and Shoot might be best for you.



> I was looking at some of the Black Friday deals and saw..


Both of those are good cameras you will be very happy with.

You throw a monkey wrench in with this though:


> Maybe she will want to get more into Photography maybe she won't.


That changes the equation and, until that question is answered, you may end up making the wrong choice.

By that I mean, if you buy the P&S but you or the wife decide you want to get more serious about photography, you'll probably find a P&S inadequate. But the reverse is true too - if you buy a DSLR but never use the majority of the features, you're buying a Ferrari and never taking it out of first gear.



> Any thoughts or recommendations would be great!


Well, just to make things even more difficult for you,  there is a relatively new class of DSLR called "mirrorless" cameras. Many of them offer the smaller size of a P&S but the image quality of a larger DSLR. I'm a huge fan of the Olympus OMD line but Sony and Fuji also make excellent mirrorless gear.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Kleles

I'm a fan of Panasonic Lumix cameras ... been using them for the last 10 yrs after retiring my multi-body, multi-lens Nikon film gear. When I went athrough the transformation I decided that portability was the most important factor. I was tired being laden with cameras and lenses as I travelled.
Keeping to under $400, if size and zoom are important features look at the Lumix LF1. It also has an eye level viewfinder and great zoom range.
The Lumix ZS40 has a wider-angle (equiv. 24 mm) and longer zoom.

These cameras are often referred to a "Travel Zooms". Despite relatively small sensors the images they produce are spectacular on most screens.


----------



## BReligion

So the choice was made earlier today. SINC is the one to blame if this all goes to heck 

I went with the Nikon P600. It was on sale at The Source for $349. I actually bought it at Blacks (I forgot they were even stil around, shows you how often I am at the mall) they have a price match guarantee, 45 day "trial period" and the factor that tippes the scales to buy it there... A free 1 hour lesson with the camera. 

I thought that would be great for the wife to take it there if she had any questions on setup, or settings or whatever. They actually encourage you to open and play with it for a while before the 1 hour lesson.

Thanks to all for the input!

BReligion


----------



## SINC

Kleles said:


> I'm a fan of Panasonic Lumix cameras ... been using them for the last 10 yrs after retiring my multi-body, multi-lens Nikon film gear. When I went athrough the transformation I decided that portability was the most important factor. I was tired being laden with cameras and lenses as I travelled.
> Keeping to under $400, if size and zoom are important features look at the Lumix LF1. It also has an eye level viewfinder and great zoom range.
> The Lumix ZS40 has a wider-angle (equiv. 24 mm) and longer zoom.
> 
> These cameras are often referred to a "Travel Zooms". Despite relatively small sensors the images they produce are spectacular on most screens.


Oddly enough this is my second choice in the small ultra compact size that I can carry in my shirt pocket. I currently own the LX3 and it is still a great camera that is small enough for me to carry when at family events and about town shopping etc., when the Nikon is a bit bulky.

Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Kleles

SINC said:


> Oddly enough this is my second choice in the small ultra compact size that I can carry in my shirt pocket. I currently own the LX3 and it is still a great camera that is small enough for me to carry when at family events and about town shopping etc., when the Nikon is a bit bulky.
> 
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3: Digital Photography Review



My current camera is a Lumix LX7. It fulfils almost all of my photographic desires, especially its diminutive size. It goes where I go. I also have my previous Lumix, the ZS8 which I took on many international travels. I still enjoy looking at those pictures, and have printed some at 12 X 18 Inches. Honourable mention: my Lumix FZ20 (2002), a cross-over which is still operational, with functioning batteries. The only feature I miss in the former 2 cameras, which the FZ20 has, is the eye-level viewfinder. Hence my close following of the LX100. And so it goes ....


----------



## L8MacArriviste

Fuji. More than $400, but so is any decent DSLR. Fuji makes super cameras in metal bodies. X-30. She will love it.


----------

